# How much is coast of rebuild RB25NEO?



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, how much does it cost to rebuild an RB25NEO engine? 
And what is the value of forged engine?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

I cant help you with cost but as for value it depends on the specs and who's done it. For example JDMGarage sells them:





Nissan RB25DET NEO Fully Forged Rebuilt Engine **Coming Soon** - RB25DET Neo - Engines & Blocks - Engine & Exhaust | JDM Garage UK - Nissan Specialists


<ul> <li>RB25DET Neo Engine</li> <li>This engine will be an ideal purchase for those looking for a good running RB25DET Neo.</li> <li>Coming Soon - More Details to follow </li> </ul> <p>Features;</p> <ul> <li>CP Pistons 86.5mm 9.0:1</li> <li>




www.jdmgarageuk.com


----------



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

But.. i found this: NISSAN SKYLINE RB25/RB26 NEW FULLY BUILT ENGINE - JDMDistro - Buy JDM Parts Online Worldwide Shipping
The engine was sell, but the price is very very low respect jdmGarage.

which of the two is closest to the correct value?


----------

